
Italy’s Bergamo finds Covid-19 leaves long-term effects for some - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/09/08/bergamo-italy-covid-longterm/
======
the-dude
[http://archive.is/5V0bu](http://archive.is/5V0bu)

